
DHS creates fake university, arrests foreign students for attending - MyHypatia
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/11/27/university-farmington-ice-arrests-more-fake-michigan-college/4317788002/
======
vsskanth
Can someone explain how is this even legal ? Isn't this entrapment ? And
what's the objective of this sting operation anyways ?

It's not like students on F1 Visa know what is legal and what isn't,
especially with US immigration laws being so complex. They usually rely on the
grad school Visa office to tell them if they're allowed to do something like
where they can work and what paperwork needs to be filed.

Instead of doing the actual work of publishing clear rules, explaining the
law, inspecting universities and ensuring compliance, DHS ruined students
lives after they took their money.

~~~
satya71
What's egregious is they even got fake accredition.

That said, I think the people who signed up should have suspected a fake
university given there were no actual classes. These people were probably
merely looking to maintain legal immigration status without actually doing the
needful work.

------
jascii
And happily cashes their tuition..

~~~
yabadabadoes
It's like they want to prove that no crimes committed while on federal payroll
can ever get you prison time.

